# Finally Accepted!!!!



## Murray87 (Apr 8, 2013)

Evening All

I have been on here for a while but not really posted. I have had a rough time in the past and posted introducing myself below:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=304731.msg5417660#msg5417660

To cut it short, having a loss in 2011 with an ex partner, and finding out my current partner has severe tetrazoospermia, we cannot conceive naturally. We are not entitled to IVF as he has a child of his own even though I don't. I have always been interested in Egg Donation, to help other women achieve what I myself am so desperate for. So we decided egg-sharing was the way forward for us.

Due to my loss nobody would help and one Harley St doctor was going to help and even with head consultant genetecist reports, decided not to. Waste of our time and money and energy, and obviously the stress for me was ridiculously unnecessary.

After getting in contact with EVERY single clinic in England for help, I finally had a call from a wonderful woman at CARE in Nottingham back at the beginning of the year.

It's taken a long time, lots of journeys, and lots of to-ing and fro-ing with consultants and genetecists etc, to be told that we are accepted and they have found a match. 

I am extatic to say the least, and now have a time frame in my head of when we start the treatment, and when we could have a wonderful little being growing healthily inside me.

I want to become a more active member of this forum as it is a wealth of knowledge, and now that I am having help, I would love to meet women in a similar situation, who will be going through this tough journey at the same kind of time.


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi murray87

Congratulations on being accepted and matched, that great news.

I'm currently going through the process. I have my next appt on Wednesday to meet our consultant and sign consent forms and hopefully have the screening bloods taken although I'm not sure if I'll have to make a separate appt for that.

I've had the follie scan, counselling session and hubby's SA, although we haven't had the results from that yet.

When do you think treatment will start? When did you have bloods ect and how long did everything take?
Sorry for all the Q's, I'm the most impatient person ever and this egg share process is really testing my patience   

Good luck 

Carly x


----------



## Murray87 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Carly thanks for the reply!

Where are you from? Where are you having consultations?

The process has been long from the start but CARE have been incredible. We live about 250 miles away but it's the only company that will help us.

We went for consultation after about a month from applying, at consultation had my interal scan, and they went through pricing.

The second appointment we went up for bloods for me and other half had his SA. That was about another 3-4 weeks.

Results took 4 weeks and we went back for counselling and to see the consultant who had a few issues as I have a gastric band, and had a pregnancy where I lost my little girl so they needed to take it to a board meeting with directors and get geneticist reports (that I already had!!) so that was frustrating but they accepted us last week and found us a match the other day.

We are going up next week for consent forms and how to inject myself, pay for drugs then I need to call her on day 1 and we start down reg on day 21.

It's so exciting to finally have a date. We will be up for the week of our sons birthday (I adopted my step son this month!) and if it all works will expect little one in Summer.

We will be having ICSI and blasto transfer and hoping for 2 blasts to be implanted. 

So glad I found this forum as its nice to hear other people's stories. Nobody knows what we are going through so it's good to find other ladies. 


Xxx


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

We are in Manchester so are using manchester fertility services. I have pco which was proven on my follicle scan so I'm a bit worried they won't accept us. We will find out when we go for our appt on Wednesday. I'm hoping if everything's ok they will do my bloods on the same day as I really don't want to have to wait around for another appt lol.

Congratulations on adopting your step son, you really have had alot going on lately.

Keep me updated as to how you are getting on  

Carly xx


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello, 

Just wondered how things were going?

X


----------



## Murray87 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Carly!

I completely forgot my log in details for here so haven't been on for a while!

Things are great. Due to begin Down Regulating within the next 2 weeks, then stimming hopefully not too long afterwards. I received all my drugs this week, there's a LOT!! We signed consent forms and decided we want 2 embys put back in, and maybe will be going for blast transfer depending on what the embryologists think, and possibly the glue just in case.

How's everything for you??


----------

